# Possible to work as doctor in Bangkok as expat wife?



## Vike

Hi,
My husband is considering to move to Bangkok to work for a few years as part of his current job. I plan to join, but would like to continue in my current profession as a doctor (specializing in gynocology and obstetrics). Does anyone know if there are job opportunities for foreigners at any of the international hospitals in Bangkok, or any restrictions to taking a job within this field? I speak all the Scandinavian languages, German and English, so my qualifications could hopefully come to use in an international setting 

Vike


----------



## Song_Si

Hi

Two options you could contact, both have good English-language websites

Bumrungrad International Bumrungrad International is an internationally accredited, multi-specialty hospital located in the heart of Bangkok, Thailand. Founded in 1980, today it is the largest private hospital in Southeast Asia,with 554 beds and over 30 specialty centers. Bumrungrad offers state-or-the-art diagnostic, therapeutic and intensive care facilities in a one-stop medical center.
Bumrungrad serves over a million patients annually. Over 400,000 are internationals. They include thousands of expatriates who live in Bangkok and nearby countries, plus visitors from 190 countries around the world who come here for treatment. English is widely spoken. 

and 

Bangkok Hospital Bangkok Hospital Group is the kingdom's largest hospital operator with 13 network locations throughout Thailand


----------



## mikechudej

Hi Vike,

You can get in touch with my boss, Ruben Toral. He was part of the team that practically made Bumrungrad very famous with international patients. He knew this field in and out.

I'm sure that he can give you a definite answer on that. Please go to the site www.medeguide.com and check it out. Sorry, I just can't give out his email address for privacy reason.


----------

